# Skinny arrows for field...



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all!

I shot a 900 round yesterday and noticed that a lot of people were shooting some real skinny arrows. I found out why later as the wind started to pick up and I was adjusting my sight every other shot to compensate.

What is the recommendation of the AT folk on a good skinny arrow to shoot? I am shooting a Hoyt Seven37 at 28.5" and 58lbs.

Thanks all!

Scott


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Easton pro tours!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lots of shafts to choose from....

My favorite right now are Nano's....I shot them this year and was VERY pleased. I also played with a few other shafts and liked the Nano best of what I shot.

Now you can also look at Navigators, Pro Tours, ACEs, McKinney IIs, or even ACCs.

But if you are just starting out....or if money is an issue. Then I would go the Navigator route....great shaft and you won't be spending $300+ to get a set built.

But if $$ isn't a concern then I would go with Nanos or Pro Tours.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

wait till the new victory arrows come out and get there skinny one. it looks like it will be a great arrow.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Twinsfan said:


> wait till the new victory arrows come out and get there skinny one. it looks like it will be a great arrow.


is there any info out on these shafts yet???

i've been under a rock (or up a tree) lately. i've heard they were coming out and should be available come january, but i haven't been able to find any other info on them yet.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lots of shafts to choose from....
> 
> My favorite right now are Nano's....I shot them this year and was VERY pleased. I also played with a few other shafts and liked the Nano best of what I shot.
> 
> ...


The Nanos are the ones that I saw a lot of this weekend and I have had success in the past with Easton so I will check those out as well. Any one know of a good place to get these? I doubt my local shop carries them....:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> The Nanos are the ones that I saw a lot of this weekend and I have had success in the past with Easton so I will check those out as well. Any one know of a good place to get these? I doubt my local shop carries them....:mg:


lancaster archery is probably your best bet. but i'd check with bowhunter superstore first. if they carry them you will probably save a few bucks there as their prices are ussually under lancaster's


----------



## victory39 (Nov 29, 2008)

*skinny arrows for field*

I use Easton ACC


----------



## victory39 (Nov 29, 2008)

I always get my shafts and anything else from Lancaster Archery, a little pricey but always have what you want.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Hoyt Freak said:


> I always get my shafts and anything else from Lancaster Archery, a little pricey but always have what you want.



I gave them a look over and using the OT2 software, it looks like the Easton ACE's in 430 or the NANO-Pro's in 450 would be a great fit...now I just have to get it past the wife! :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> is there any info out on these shafts yet???
> 
> i've been under a rock (or up a tree) lately. i've heard they were coming out and should be available come january, but i haven't been able to find any other info on them yet.


From what I was told by them..... those arrows won't be as skinny as a Nano or X10.............


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Skinny shafts are not going to keep you from cranking on your sight ----

Knowlage does that--

Skinny shafts just make it less cranking if that's what you do

Shooting more in the wind will make you an archer---not what they sell you over the counter


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Heads up for Navigator FMJ shooters. Saw a post on the Australian forum reporting GT says Easton is dropping Nav FMJ production.

Dave


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

To reply to the thread ---
A/C/C's will be small enough and accurate enough for a lifetime of shooting 

Size looks like 3-39s with hvy points
or 3-28s with lighter points 

I'd try 6 of each and decide which I liked best then stick with them for everything outdoors

They'll out shoot any of us---they will group as tight as you can shoot

If you can shoot 2" groups at 60yds the shafts will tell you which is better .
If you group 5-6" at 60yds you may not be able to tell --at that point just trust the Easton charts--they will be very close at the middle wt recomended

When you get going at field archery what I say will make sence

Have fun welcome to field archery


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, for the price of a dozen Nanos, I've decided to try a couple of different sets of arrows....

I picked up a dozen Carbon Express Maximas with blazers cut to 30" with a 100g point. These are definitely "skinnier" than my Nitro Stingers and brought my speed from 260fps to 272fps. I am considering converting the Nitro Stingers to an indoor arrow with some longer fletching and heavier points. I am also looking at a set of either Fatboys or 2712's for indoor. I am using the OT2 software to check out different combinations. Just taking the laptop into the shop and running whatever they have through it to see where the best combinations occur at....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Skinny shafts are not going to keep you from cranking on your sight ----
> 
> Knowlage does that--
> 
> ...


VERY TRUE......

BUT...a Nano, X10 or other skinny shaft will drift less...and not by a little over say an ACC or .246 carbon shaft.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Well, for the price of a dozen Nanos, I've decided to try a couple of different sets of arrows....
> 
> I picked up a dozen Carbon Express Maximas with blazers cut to 30" with a 100g point. These are definitely "skinnier" than my Nitro Stingers and brought my speed from 260fps to 272fps. I am considering converting the Nitro Stingers to an indoor arrow with some longer fletching and heavier points. I am also looking at a set of either Fatboys or 2712's for indoor. I am using the OT2 software to check out different combinations. Just taking the laptop into the shop and running whatever they have through it to see where the best combinations occur at....


If your draw is only 28.5" why are you cutting your shafts at 30"? :noidea:


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> From what I was told by them..... those arrows won't be as skinny as a Nano or X10.............


Has anyone heard about what size they will be??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mw31 said:


> Has anyone heard about what size they will be??


Unless something has changed....they should be about 2 shaft sizes bigger then a similarly spined spine Nano.

So if you are shooting a 530 Nano the comparable Victory would be about the size of a 450 Nano.

But things could have changed a little since we last spoke about it at the start of the summer


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> VERY TRUE......
> 
> BUT...a Nano, X10 or other skinny shaft will drift less...and not by a little over say an ACC or .246 carbon shaft.


You don't need the ROLLS ROYCE to shoot field in the 550s 

A/C/Cs will get you there and shoot better than 98% of the archers shooting

They all move in the wind ---less is better--but if you are a 520 shooter or less---with nanos -X10s---I think the difference in value could be spent on a coach and get far more results for your investment

I've shot in the 40s-50s with aluminum ---and won in the wind with it----the coach can help you do that the nanos/X10s can't

Differances of opinion are healthy --and good for seeing the full scope of topics----

My opinion is just ---why take the Rolls Royce when you are still off roading----a sturdy chevy truck might be a lot better---at least a lot less $$$$


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Picked up a set of Navigators for my ProElite with Spirals. Haven't set it up yet, but these arrows seem crazy light even for shooting at 50lbs. These should be a lot of fun! Just shooting them indoors at my target, they sound very fast and the bow is much louder. Is this the case with these skinnier arrows? Do they tend to make bow louder on the shot?


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

if they're lighter than what you WERE shooting

than yes


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

a heavier arrow absorbs more of the shots energy


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless something has changed....they should be about 2 shaft sizes bigger then a similarly spined spine Nano.
> 
> So if you are shooting a 530 Nano the comparable Victory would be about the size of a 450 Nano.
> 
> But things could have changed a little since we last spoke about it at the start of the summer


The new Victory Nano Force Shafts will be about the same size as an Easton ACE--G-nocks or Bohning F nocks will fit directly in the back of the shaft and pin nocks will be available too. Right now they are working on 3 sizes: 350's, 400's and 500''s. The GPI on the Nano Force 400 currently is right around 7 GPI. The retail price will be considerably lower than CE Nanos or ACE's.


----------



## Pigeon Phil (Mar 4, 2007)

Would the Maxima 3D Select be adequate for use as a field arrow?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pigeon Phil said:


> Would the Maxima 3D Select be adequate for use as a field arrow?


More then adequate.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Nanos are the arrow of choice today after Dietmar won back to back world championships the past two years. However, their advantage over the Maxima arrow shaft is probably not worth the difference in cost unless you are an elite archer. 

I shoot them and find them to be superb. They added 2-3 points to my average score. Any arrow will shoot well. Archers in the 70s and 80s were shooting 558 and up with aluminum shafts using equipment far inferior to what is available today so aluminums are perfectly fine for field archery as well. I shot mid-50s with some regularity shooting 1814s for several years.

If money is an object, get the CX Maxima - the best shaft available today in the mid-price range for field or FITA. If money is no object or concern, the Nanos are at the top of the food chain today.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

any opinions on Victory arrows? I understand they are coming out with a thin shaft for field. How do Victory arrows compare with Carbon Express?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> any opinions on Victory arrows? I understand they are coming out with a thin shaft for field. How do Victory arrows compare with Carbon Express?


Check up a few post :wink:

I am sure they compare a little....but I wouldn't take them over Carbon Express, Easton or Carbon Tech.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Check up a few post :wink:
> 
> I am sure they compare a little....but I wouldn't take them over Carbon Express, Easton or Carbon Tech.


Of those three brands, which one would you pick at < $200 per dozen? Not 209 or 225 but less than 200 out the door and on the road, shipping etc.....Tightwad I am


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> Of those three brands, which one would you pick at < $200 per dozen? Not 209 or 225 but less than 200 out the door and on the road, shipping etc.....Tightwad I am


The Victory Nano Force arrows will be well below the $200 mark and will be the choice of a lot of folks who won't pay sky high prices for arrows.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> . . .Which one would you pick at < $200 per dozen?. . .Tightwad I am


Sorry, man. Paying $200 a dozen for arrows does not qualify you for legitimate 'Tightwad' status.

To Clairify- You have to gripe and moan while paying $75 a dozen for fully fletched arrows with points before you officially can publicly claim Tightwad status.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ode1891 said:


> Of those three brands, which one would you pick at < $200 per dozen? Not 209 or 225 but less than 200 out the door and on the road, shipping etc.....Tightwad I am


With those parameters, I'd have to say Easton ACC or Navigator. They will come in below $200. Unfortunately the jump to the next class of arrow takes you over $200 (ie ACE, Nano, X10, McKinney II).


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> Sorry, man. Paying $200 a dozen for arrows does not qualify you for legitimate 'Tightwad' status.
> 
> To Clairify- You have to gripe and moan while paying $75 a dozen for fully fletched arrows with points before you officially can publicly claim Tightwad status.


I think the CExpress nano's with the 'good' points are about $550 a dozen. My shooting on a good day is worth no more than $200 a dozen. Some days it's hardly worth a set of used aluminums...........:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Of those three brands, which one would you pick at < $200 per dozen? Not 209 or 225 but less than 200 out the door and on the road, shipping etc.....Tightwad I am


I would go ACC or Navigators....for you being a newbie for the most part...I would lean towards ACCs...even more so if you can shoot a 3-28. 

You are not gonna get Navs under $200....they are $180...but then you have to buy points....pins....nocks...and vanes.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

If you buy from LAS you're looking at $245.95 +s/h to build a set of Navigators. :embara:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

It seems like the price barrier at 200 points me back at CX 3D select's. I'd like to see what Victory comes out with if they're available in a couple weeks. Whatever I shoot, I need to start setting my field bow up to shoot in April.

Yep, this is my second year in target archery. I've shot since I was a kid, but shooting target archery is much more challenging than anything I can do out back. Even indoor....trying to do the same thing EXACTLY the same way 60 times  Take it outside and do it 120+ times with all the variables...It's all good


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> It seems like the price barrier at 200 points me back at CX 3D select's. I'd like to see what Victory comes out with if they're available in a couple weeks. Whatever I shoot, I need to start setting my field bow up to shoot in April.
> 
> Yep, this is my second year in target archery. I've shot since I was a kid, but shooting target archery is much more challenging than anything I can do out back. Even indoor....trying to do the same thing EXACTLY the same way 60 times  Take it outside and do it 120+ times with all the variables...It's all good


ACCs with all your compenents....not including EXTRA nocks....$170

Unless you have the 3D Selects already....they don't make them anymore so your only choice at a quality shaft is the Maxima. Which will only save you about $5:wink:

Easton Redlines will save you some $$ as they are only $90 a doz....and they are a good shaft...plenty of spine choices with them also.

CT Whitetails are also a great choice....but they fall into the same category as Maximas for the most part at $125 a doz for shafts.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Brown Hornet, correct me if I am wrong but it seems to me that Gold Tip or Victory is NOT in your vocabulary. Are they THAT bad? I used to shoot Easton, but there are a lot of OTHER good companies out there as well! Just wondering because you incessantly avoid reccommending those 2 brands.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> Hey Brown Hornet, correct me if I am wrong but it seems to me that Gold Tip or Victory is NOT in your vocabulary. Are they THAT bad? I used to shoot Easton, but there are a lot of OTHER good companies out there as well! Just wondering because you incessantly avoid reccommending those 2 brands.


I don't like GT....some do.....I don't. I have shot them off and on and don't like them as much as Easton, CE or CT. So why would I recommend them? :noidea:

Just like how I wouldn't recommend a sight, bow or stab that I don't like.....or have no experience with....

as for Victory.....you are right they aren't in my vocab either....I haven't tried them and have no plans to do so....therefore I am not gonna suggest someone try something I have no time with.

It isn't just Victory of GT really...if I don't like something or haven't used it....I am not gonna talk about it and I sure am not gonna tell someone to try it....I use or test what I recomend....always have....always will.:wink:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

If money is the barrier, go for CX Maxima Selects. They have the best specs of ANY shaft today and are fairly small diameter. Much better shaft than ACC - straighter, perfect spine and grain weight match, and more accurate. You won't find a better arrow shaft anywhere unless you want to spend the premium dollar.


----------

